# pioneer hydro grow 1978



## blondlebanese (Aug 28, 2014)

any thoughts on using water from vacuuming my fish tanks as the fertilizer for a hydro grow that I experimented with back in the late 70s.   the plant grew to be about 5' but very sparce, yet potent.  I  used fish tank flourecent grow lights.  the medium was fish tank gravel and vermiculite.  a hydro grow before its time is how I like to think of it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 28, 2014)

You might want to read up on aquaponics.  This is a cross between hydroponics (usually a flood and drain system) and aquaculture.  The fish water is pumped into the grow bed.  The plants feed on the nitrogen and other nutrients from the fish tank.  The water flows through the grow bed and is filtered by the grow medium and plants and flows back into the fish tank.  

There is some question as to how well cannabis does like this as the fish tank water is very high in nitrogen and not so much in some of the other major and micro nutrients.  I talked to a guy from Washington that grows tilapia and kale.  He thinks that it may be possible to get a bacteria colony going in the bottom of the grow medium that can provide the necessary nutrients for cannabis.

Your sparse buds were probably caused by a lack of adequate light and/or too much nitrogen to allow the plants to flower properly.


----------



## blondlebanese (Sep 13, 2014)

plus I kept many fish in the tank so there was a lot of ammonia (fish pee) in the water.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 13, 2014)

PH is wrong for cannabis with aquaponics. Also the fish would die with all the nutes needed to pull off a successful harvest.

Stick with GH nutes and str8 water. Don't use aquarium water.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 14, 2014)

However, if you have house plants, when you do a water change and vacuum the gravel in the bottom to remove all of the crud, watering your house plants with that water will make them lush and happy. I have a 55gal tank and I do that every time I do a vacuum/water change and my house plants take off growing and get bright green with new growth 

But you definitely have to make sure your pH is close to right and your tank microbe herd is healthy so that you don't have high ammonia. If you are having high ammonia then you don't have the microbe herd in good health.


----------

